# Trouble code P0462



## joeysworld (Dec 22, 2009)

2003 Sentra GXE auto 95,000 miles.

I have the code reading as of yesterday. I read that this means,

"P0462 Fuel level Sensor Circuit Low Input"

I have had no issues as the sentra runs as if nothing has ever happened to it. I'm assuming that the T.C. has been tripped as I have had this happen to me before in another vehicle. I'm going to go clear the code, for now.

Anyone have this same code, and if so, any feedback on their experience?


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

Sounds like you need a new fuel level sensor.


----------



## joeysworld (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I cleared the T.C. and will monitor.


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

I would watch your odometer closely, I've seen them alter the reading and I've seen them stay accurate.


----------



## joeysworld (Dec 22, 2009)

I will monitor the speedo, and thanks for the input.

Since clearing the T.C. I have not had the S.E.S. light reappear. It may be a coicidence, but a headlight went out when I got the S.E.S. light.

Maybe the burnt out bulb triggered the S.E.S. light?
I have had something similar happen before.


----------



## djkid (Apr 2, 2008)

i too got that code recently.like 2 days ago i have two codes kicking at the same time. one is the low fuel sensor voltage and also evap cannister which i belive is p0452. but they only tend to kick in when the fuel gage goes below half a tank. try to see if the same thing is happening to you. i also want to find a remedy for this. thanks


----------



## joeysworld (Dec 22, 2009)

Its been 6 days since I have cleared that T.C. code. The dash is clear of S.E.S. lights. I will continue to update.


----------



## sanscritt (Aug 13, 2010)

I have the same code, no issues with car except sometimes it won't start on first crank. What kind of problems will this cause if I can't get it fixed right away?

Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## joeysworld (Dec 22, 2009)

Jerry,

I don't know, if any problems can occur from this until they happen. It's been nearly 7 months that I have posted this and the SES light has not reappeared since. 

One thing that does bother me is that my Nissan hardly ever cranks on the first try. It's been that way since I have owned it, and the previous owner had to replace the starter at one time. I'm guessing this is common with this vehicle.


----------



## DDDDylan (Nov 13, 2009)

There is a TSB (04-033A) issued 04/15/2004 that reprograms the ECM to eliminate the spurious P0462 code. I was getting the code occasionally, my dealer performed the ECM reflash, and it has never returned.


----------



## joeysworld (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks Dylan.


----------



## boogiekat (Nov 26, 2010)

I get codes U1001 P0462 P0462 on 2003 Sentra. The gages will go to Zero/Off and sometimes the cruise will cancel. Today when the cluster/gages went down the cruise un-set and the set light  blinks. The cruise will not re-engage. Nissan said it will be the cluster - they are on back order. Any ideas?


----------



## joeysworld (Dec 22, 2009)

I thought I would update: My SES lights have NOT REAPPEARED since my initial post! 

My sentra still does not start within a second of ignition. It usually takes 2 different turns of the key.

I have replaced the starter about 2 weeks ago. Kind of pain to do....

BoogieKat: I have no idea whats going on with your cause.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

joeysworld said:


> My sentra still does not start within a second of ignition. It usually takes 2 different turns of the key.


Try turning the key on, and leaving it on without starting it for a few seconds, give the fuel pump a couple of seconds to pump up the pressure before turning the key to start it...see what happens.
Usually, fuel pumps have a sort of check valve in them that keeps the fuel pressure from bleeding off when the engine is shut off. If your check valve is bad or whatever, fuel pressure might be bleeding off and pressure might not be built up within that first couple of seconds of turning the key the first time.


----------



## joeysworld (Dec 22, 2009)

JD,

I have been turning the key to the "on" position without starting since I have owned the sentra and does not start at first try. As a matter of fact, I always leave the key on until the "SES" light appears on the dash, and then I start. I usually don't hold the key at a continual start until the car starts because wear of starter. It almost always starts with the same starting procedure the second time around.....I have no answer for that.

I have been practicing that starting rule with all my vehicles, but I appreciate the reminder for me and everyone here to practice.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Well...pretty much throws that theory out the window...eh?
How long does it take to catch on the 2nd twist? Now I'm leaning towards maybe a crank sensor, even though the computer isn't spitting out codes...


----------



## joeysworld (Dec 22, 2009)

It catches immediately, most of time when it does. It could go for a third start occasionally. Idk why. I don't get it. I have an 1986 toyota pickup with a carb. It cranks instantly. My 1997 gmc sierra, it cranks, instantly. Although the sentra runs fabulous and has given me pretty much reliable performance, it just doesn't start immediately.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

I don't have an '03, so I'm guessing here...likely out in the weeds...but you know...
At any rate, you're right though, all my other vehicles fire right off ('76 Blazer, '74 Malibu, '76 Dodge 440, '88 Sprint, '94 Metro, '01 Dodge, '97 & '98 Nissan's, 2 John Deere 317 tractors, even the ol' push mower fires on the first pull)...
Swapping out the crank sensor would almost be recreational maintenance, but maybe it's worth pulling it out and having a look to see if there's any crud on the sensor tip.


----------



## blackqg (Nov 24, 2010)

its the pressure sensor that tells the ecm if there is no pressure or to much that is something not to look around at if it malfunction replace it dont play around about it. in car these days the evap system uses a lot of pressure that your tank can colapse in on its self, i know its an expensive part take it out to see what the volts are and if its ok try to clean out carefully and put back. then try it again to see if it comes back on.


----------



## redtail (Dec 24, 2010)

to all you enthusiasts.
like boogiekat, my 04 sentra dash instruments die and return regularly. codes U1001. and 0462 and p0500. the dash is driving me crazy. 
anyone solve this type of problem?


----------



## joetommasi (Feb 12, 2016)

The other day my dashboard gauges went dead. Today the car refused to start. I don't hear the fuel pump running when the ignition is on. I checked all the fuses. Any idea?


----------

